# Put my spolier on!!!!!!



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

well I finally did it ! I orginally wrote the forum asking what you guys thought of a huge carbon fiber spoiler, but the feedback wasnt the greatest lol. So I decided to go with a smaller one. let me know what you think lol. I got pink racing lug nuts too!
View attachment 1039

View attachment 1038

View attachment 1040


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I like it! Much better than the first one.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks nice, I'm still partial to the lip spoiler that comes on the ECO though.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ditto on preferring the lip spoiler but its not bad. much better than that huge CF one you had


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it looks nice. Good job.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Looks good bro. 

Do you have a full car view (front to back)?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Doesn't look too bad. Nice job. I love my RS spoiler though.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

That fits the car well...much better than the original proposal.

Hey, I like the turbo-snail decal too!!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*Thanks*

ya I will get a full car pic and post it very soon. And thanks for the replies Iam pretty happy with the look of it. Plus so far around here Iam the only one with a non stock spoiler. 


As for the decals I have a couple lol


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*Here's those full car pics !*

Just went outside and took a couple
View attachment 1044
View attachment 1045


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Where did you buy your lug nuts from? and are those red or pink?

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

looks very good! :th_coolio: not too flash or too big i'd like that one on my cruze


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*lug nut info*

those lug nuts are pink lol but they kinda change shades in different lighting. I purchased them from a jdm store in toronto, ontario. They have a web site its jspecperformance.com .


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I THINK I like the spoiler. 
Always thought it needed something bigger back there....


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Spoiler looks pretty good. Ditch the black wheels and that will be a sharp looking car.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

*COUGH* COTM submission! *COUGH*


what? =D


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

nope not feelin that wing looks like a ricer wing when you have a jdm sticker on there get a honda and put a jdm sticker on it and colored lug nuts on a jdm car not a chevy


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

got this from an email link from chevy

Cruze Rear Deck Spoiler-Chevy Mall


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> nope not feelin that wing looks like a ricer wing when you have a jdm sticker on there get a honda and put a jdm sticker on it and colored lug nuts on a jdm car not a chevy


Ricer? That wing looks clean and tight I like it! Anodized lugs belong on a jdm? Where have you been? And vinyl is vinyl mang to each their own why don't you stfu lol. Props op good job on the mods!!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

What did you do about the holes in the trunk? Or did you have an original spoiler?


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*about the holes!*

well I actually havent done anything about the holes yet. I plan on using grey gasket maker to seal the holes soon.So far it dosent leak and the trunk liner covers up the holes so it still looks pretty.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> well I actually havent done anything about the holes yet. I plan on using grey gasket maker to seal the holes soon.So far it dosent leak and the trunk liner covers up the holes so it still looks pretty.


That kind of ruins it for me. If something is worth doing, it is worth doing right.

A lot of people remove the spoiler on their GTO, then use a specific painted "plug" to cover the holes. I liken it to a scratch or door ding. It isn't noticeable all of the time or from afar, but it is ghastly when you do see it. 

Get the holes filled by a body shop.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> That kind of ruins it for me. If something is worth doing, it is worth doing right.
> 
> A lot of people remove the spoiler on their GTO, then use a specific painted "plug" to cover the holes. I liken it to a scratch or door ding. It isn't noticeable all of the time or from afar, but it is ghastly when you do see it.
> 
> Get the holes filled by a body shop.


:noob: :banghead: apparently my last post was too harsh for the Chevrolet crowd :lol: but I said if you read the op you will see that a wing was added not removed. Therefore no holes needed to be filled. Is that better mod :th_salute:


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

It looks alright IMO. I like the black wheels with the pink lugs though. That's sick. Can't wait to paint my wheels.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> :noob: :banghead: apparently my last post was too harsh for the Chevrolet crowd :lol: but I said if you read the op you will see that a wing was added not removed. Therefore no holes needed to be filled. Is that better mod :th_salute:


wrong side of the bed maybe?
2 posts and they've both been really defensive... :signs006:


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

JdmHonda'lude said:


> :noob: :banghead: apparently my last post was too harsh for the Chevrolet crowd :lol: but I said if you read the op you will see that a wing was added not removed. Therefore no holes needed to be filled. Is that better mod :th_salute:


Not too harsh, just lacked any tact or class. I almost wish it were left up. It was a far greater reflection on you than it was me.

Perhaps you or the OP could explain what holes are needing to be covered by the trunk liner so that it still looks "pretty"?

Either the holes were drilled too big or there are other holes in the trunklid.

Again, I dig the spoiler, I just encourage a more elegant solution for filling the holes.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

70x7 said:


> wrong side of the bed maybe?
> 2 posts and they've both been really defensive... :signs006:


It was a day of getting up on the wrong side :th_coolio:


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> Not too harsh, just lacked any tact or class. I almost wish it were left up. It was a far greater reflection on you than it was me.
> 
> Perhaps you or the OP could explain what holes are needing to be covered by the trunk liner so that it still looks "pretty"?
> 
> ...


I believe the op wants to seal up around the holes that were drilled as to prevent leakage from them. IMHO it would be a good idea to put gasket maker around the bolts, washers, nuts as to prevent it


----------



## automan239 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hate the lug nuts


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

automan239 said:


> Hate the lug nuts


:noob: and I'm the negative one?? :gfy:


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*to clear things up*

hey, so yes I had to make two larger holes in the trunk (the other 2 holes were already there) but the trunk liner does cover all the holes, and like JDM HONDA LUDE said I am going to seal them up with gasket maker or even take it to a body shop for them to do. hope this clears up any confusion.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> hey, so yes I had to make two larger holes in the trunk (the other 2 holes were already there) but the trunk liner does cover all the holes, and like JDM HONDA LUDE said I am going to seal them up with gasket maker or even take it to a body shop for them to do. hope this clears up any confusion.


I like the look of the spoiler. I like the eco one better, because its funtional as well, but all in all nice job.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

Did you spray bomb those rims? Can you tell me how you done it? Looks awesome...thats what I'm doing if I can't make a decent sale on my cruze ^^


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

HSR said:


> Did you spray bomb those rims? Can you tell me how you done it? Looks awesome...thats what I'm doing if I can't make a decent sale on my cruze ^^


 

hey, so I just plasti dipped them its like a rubber spray paint that can peel off if you dont like it. I just took one wheel off the car at a time and taped up the tire, and just sprayed it on ( it takes at least two coats per tire and at least 3 - 3 1/2 cans for all four tires) and thanks I love them two!! 

Also I did mine a couple of months ago and they are still going strong!


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

looks pretty good


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Looks good bro.
> 
> Do you have a full car view (front to back)?


 Haha a bro with pink lug nuts........Think sis if i remember from her last post


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great might have to order one up


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I think it looks nice and its not ricey.


----------

